# p0341 after cam/timing set. any suggestions?



## phantomGTSLOW (Feb 3, 2013)

just finished the install of my cam/lifters/pushrods/timing set on the pontiac


2006 gto 6.0 M6

comp cams 54-444-11 581/588 224/230 114LSA

timing set part number 7106 comp cams Dual chain set

Im getting this code when first starting car. I never removed the cam sensor up front , just removed the timing cover. I used everything in the kit. I understand theres different cam sensors for this engine. I called compo and they said that i shouldnt need anything else for this kit to work. any suggestions would be appreciated,. thankyou


----------



## phantomGTSLOW (Feb 3, 2013)

car runs fine but sometimes doesnt start right up, takes a second or 2. cleared the code but comes right back after first turning key. could a relearn help witrh this or am I going to have to change my sensor or pull the cover off and look at reluctor wheel. I know for a fact the timning set was timed correctly at 12 oclock/ 6oclock


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would hook up a scan tool to see if there is a signal coming from the cam sensor. No signal will make it start hard. Maybe remove the sensor and clean the end of it. Could be bad sensor, damaged plug, gear not on right, gaskets too thick causing excess clearance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you tune after the cam install?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The info I have on the Timing Set is:
#7106 4x Camshaft Timing Gear w/ 58 Tooth Reluctor Only for 07 up LS2 and LS3
Will work with LS1-LS6 as they don't use any reluctor on timing gear. It is on the camshaft.

You need a Comp Cam #7102 GM Gen III LS2 (Early Model w/ 24 Tooth Reluctor Only) (1x Camshaft Timing Gear)

Larry


----------

